# I love my Cannon Rebel camera



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I never used to be able to take pictures like this before....

This small butterfly was in my back yard
View attachment 90273


View attachment 90274



Thanks for looking.

ummmm....I'm supposed to be cleaning out flowers and veggies...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW Gorgeous!! This is why I want the Rebel!! It does take beautiful pics!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, those photos are beautiful!! I have a Canon Rebel, too. But, my pics don't look as nice as yours, Pat. Thanks for sharing....I love butterflys, so, I esp. enjoyed these photos. Keep 'em coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great photo!!

I feel the same way about mine!! LOOOOVE IT!!!! Lynn, do you have the new-ish image stabilized Macro lens? I haven't used my regular lens since getting the Macro!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: WOW and WOW and WOW I think I am jealous!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Great shots, Pat! You should have them framed!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got a Canon Rebel too! Those are great pictures! What lens are you using?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I put on my longer lens, I think it's 55 - 300. Then I set the camera to macro mode. I really don't know the correct way to use the settings and lenses, but I play around to see what I get.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow great shots. I need to get a better camera. I bought one last year and sad I did not do a better one so will be buying another one lol I have a canon i love but it is older and tried the panasonic this time as wanted a smaller one but may have to get the big one this time after seeing your great shots


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> I put on my longer lens, I think it's 55 - 300. Then I set the camera to macro mode. I really don't know the correct way to use the settings and lenses, but I play around to see what I get.


If you enjoy close ups and detail you will love the Macro .. it is a whole 'nother world! I had been doing what you're doing ... using the macro setting on the camera but I was bowled over when I saw what this lens could do!!

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

great shots !:aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I put on my longer lens, I think it's 55 - 300. Then I set the camera to macro mode. I really don't know the correct way to use the settings and lenses, but I play around to see what I get.


I have the 55-250. I have been using the auto mode. I need really learn to use the camera to it's full potential.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> If you enjoy close ups and detail you will love the Macro .. it is a whole 'nother world! I had been doing what you're doing ... using the macro setting on the camera but I was bowled over when I saw what this lens could do!!
> 
> Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM



:w00t::faint: Sher! Are you trying to kill me? That lens was over $1000!!! My gosh that's what I paid for the camera!!!!! Will you buy it for me for Christmas?:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Isn't it a fun camera?! I love mine too. I have no clue how to use most of the settings though. I saw that the community college by my house has classes for using your SLR camera...I'm thinking about taking the course just so I can learn to utilize the camera's full potential.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> :w00t::faint: Sher! Are you trying to kill me? That lens was over $1000!!! My gosh that's what I paid for the camera!!!!! Will you buy it for me for Christmas?:innocent:


It's a lot, I know! :brownbag: But honestly, the enjoyment I have gotten from that lens is priceless!! LOL!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Great pictures. I have a Nikon D90 which I really enoy. I'm thinking of getting a Canon S95 for an in the purse camera and my husband and I can go out "shooting." It's really small and takes slr quality photos.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice closeups Pat. That was one of the first things I tried when I got my Nikon D90 DSLR. The pictures are good, but I agree with Sher that a Macro lens gets the exceptional photos. Too bad the lens is so expensive.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> If you enjoy close ups and detail you will love the Macro .. it is a whole 'nother world! I had been doing what you're doing ... using the macro setting on the camera but I was bowled over when I saw what this lens could do!!
> 
> Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


 Sher, what is different about a macro lens than the regular zoom?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! What close up pics!
The detail on the butterfly is really neat.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - what fabulous pictures.:chili::chili:I'm so in awe of nature close up. I'm trying to figure out if that's a butterfly or one of those beautiful moths. Not sure how you tell the difference. I remember when my son did some report on them that some butterflies and moths have those large circles that are like eyes on their wings which scare off predators...but apparently not photographers. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Just beautiful. I'd love a really good camera but don't see that in the cards with my DSs college tuition. :huh:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Pat,

Those are WONDERFUL shots! What kind of lens did you use? The colors are amazing.

~Allie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Sher, what is different about a macro lens than the regular zoom?


The Macro is made for very close detail on small objects but I even use it for pics of my Malts... I don't want to infringe on Pat's thread so will try to start a new one on Macro photography. Pat's picture is definitely Macro photography but it is just easier to get close ups with the Macro lens. Also, the Macro lens makes it much easier to get the background to blur naturally. This is called Bokeh.

I mostly shoot small objects (except for the fluffs) and it just took more work to get a good shot with a regular lens and the Macro setting.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> The Macro is made for very close detail on small objects but I even use it for pics of my Malts... I don't want to infringe on Pat's thread so will try to start a new one on Macro photography. Pat's picture is definitely Macro photography but it is just easier to get close ups with the Macro lens. Also, the Macro lens makes it much easier to get the background to blur naturally. This is called Bokeh.
> 
> I mostly shoot small objects (except for the fluffs) and it just took more work to get a good shot with a regular lens and the Macro setting.


Sher, go ahead an hijack away, LOL....if you want. Or maybe it would get more esposure in a new thread....I jiust really don't want to spend that much at this time......I'd love to have a macro lens though!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Sher, go ahead an hijack away, LOL....if you want. Or maybe it would get more esposure in a new thread....I jiust really don't want to spend that much at this time......I'd love to have a macro lens though!!


If you're OK with it I'l post a few Macro pics .. :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are a few I had in Photobucket. All shot with Canon Rebel t1i and EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM lens.











With the Macro lens it's about impossible to get all three figures clear ..
it will focus on the object in front but then do the bokeh (blur) of 
the images behind the main one as with this shot:


















































With a regular lens I don't think I could have gotten the blurry background. With the
background blurred out, it gives better emphasis on the main object.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow you guys have some great cameras. So let's see what you can do with the cameras and your little pups?

More pictures please!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

cyndrae said:


> Wow you guys have some great cameras. So let's see what you can do with the cameras and your little pups?
> 
> More pictures please!!


Well, I have to say that I get spoiled shooting things that don't move! LOL It is sooooo much harder to shoot the fluffs than an object. I'll work on it though!:thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! Sher, beautiful photos! I'm sold! I am asking Santa for a macro!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awesome shots, Pat  you gotta frame one  

I looove butterflies 

hugs
Kat


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great photos ,i delete most of mine as they are just terrible.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow great pics, Pat!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow!!!! Pat and Sher!! You both take amazing photos!!!

I have a Canon D something fancy camera, and I never learned to use it. Your pics definitely inspire me to whip out the camera and manuals!

I always wondered how alot of Korean breeder photos have the very clear details in front and then the faded background...I think maybe they use the macro lens? The look is similar to Sher's photos...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> Wow!!!! Pat and Sher!! You both take amazing photos!!!
> 
> I have a Canon D something fancy camera, and I never learned to use it. Your pics definitely inspire me to whip out the camera and manuals!
> 
> I always wondered how alot of Korean breeder photos have the very clear details in front and then the faded background...I think maybe they use the macro lens? The look is similar to Sher's photos...



Sophia! Me...read the manual? :HistericalSmiley: I just play around.

Sher, I must agree with you - the macro lens does make a difference! But my backgrounds are always blurry - actually it was hard to focus on the butterfly until he was at least in front of the flower bush. I'm going to try to get some of same pics you just showed us to see how close I can come to replicating them. Probably won't be till the weekend when I have the time. Now I'm having fun.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Wow! Sher, beautiful photos! I'm sold! I am asking Santa for a macro!


Oh, one thing is that you *can* get macro lenses for the Rebel that are less $ but they don't have the stabilizer. The stabilizer keeps the picture clear even if the photographer moves a little, which will always happen unless you use a tri-pod and remote. I read all the reviews, etc. and knew that if I knew this one was out there that I would not be satisfied with the other ones :blush: .. but honestly, I bet there is very little difference that can be seen between them from most of us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Sophia! Me...read the manual? :HistericalSmiley: I just play around.
> 
> Sher, I must agree with you - the macro lens does make a difference! But my backgrounds are always blurry - actually it was hard to focus on the butterfly until he was at least in front of the flower bush. I'm going to try to get some of same pics you just showed us to see how close I can come to replicating them. Probably won't be till the weekend when I have the time. Now I'm having fun.


Pat, there were (rare) occasions when I could get a little blur but with the macro it is constant and honestly sometimes I don't want the blur but can't figure out how to get the whole object clear. There are times I can get it all clear but other times it wants to blur. I need to read the manual, too!! LOL 

I only have the two lenses, the macro and the one that came with the camera .. not sure if that one is the same one you were using with the macro setting ?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate butterflies (im scared of them lol) but that photo is gorgeous. Your cameras great


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

First of all-beautiful pictures Pat!!

About dedicated macro lenses I have always understood most photography is done with a tripod as you shoot "slow". I would think pets would be difficult to do in that case. How do you set the camera when you are using the macro lens for pets? I love macro photography and have thought about the Tamron 90mm macro lens for my Nikon D60. If I thought I could shoot pets nicely I might put it higher up on my list!! I did take a DSLR course at my community college and really enjoyed it- I highly recommend one for learning how to use other settings.

Blurred backgrounds can also be achieved with fast lenses. I am not trying to hijack this thread, but these shots were taken with the Sigma 50mm/1.4 lens. It is a great portrait lens with fabulous bokeh!! These were shot in aperture priority at f 1.4


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> First of all-beautiful pictures Pat!!
> 
> About dedicated macro lenses I have always understood most photography is done with a tripod as you shoot "slow". I would think pets would be difficult to do in that case. How do you set the camera when you are using the macro lens for pets? I love macro photography and have thought about the Tamron 90mm macro lens for my Nikon D60. If I thought I could shoot pets nicely I might put it higher up on my list!! I did take a DSLR course at my community college and really enjoyed it- I highly recommend one for learning how to use other settings.
> 
> Blurred backgrounds can also be achieved with fast lenses. I am not trying to hijack this thread, but these shots were taken with the Sigma 50mm/1.4 lens. It is a great portrait lens with fabulous bokeh!! These were shot in aperture priority at f 1.4


 
Jocelyn, your pictures are gorgeous!! I really don't know much about my camera and only play with it really. I should take a class, that's for sure! It's funny one of the best ways I get good pictures of my dogs outdoors is to put on my telephoto lens and get back pretty far away from them, then zoom in on them. Heck, it may not be professional, but I've gotten some pretty good pictures that way :blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful Pat! Is it an easy camera to use? Maybe I want one from Santa. Hmmmmm.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The blurring of the background is all relative to depth of field. Here is a site where you can put in your camera info, and your lens etc. and is will tell you how far in front and behind your subject will be in focus. Kinda fun.

Online Depth of Field Calculator

Exposure is achieved by a combination of 3 things, the aperture, the shutter speed and the ISO they all combine in different recipes to achieve the correct exposure. If you want more blurring then you use a more open aperture, f1.8 for example. If you want more in focus you use something like f11. Because of the light, or lack there of, sometimes it is difficult to use f11 in the recipe as there may not be enough light to hand hold your camera and need a tripod, and also you still need speed for subject movement. Raising the ISO gives you more light but depending on the camera, you will also get more grain in your photos.

:w00t: Sorry, I hope this helps, a bit hard to explain. 

The cheapest way to get a pretty fast lens for around $100.00 is the 50mm 1.8 lens. It is a really useful light little lens that pretty much all systems have. Great for low light indoors.

A book that helps you understand really easily is called Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. He has simple explanations with strong examples to really show you how it works. :thumbsup:

Bokeh is actually the blur, or the aesthetic quality of the blur, in out-of-focus areas of an image, or "the way the lens renders out-of-focus points of light. So you can have nice blur or nasty choppy blur. The portrait lenses usually produce the best bokeh. The light in the pictures looks lovely and round and smooth.

I am sure this is more info than you want. :blush:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

jpupart said:


> First of all-beautiful pictures Pat!!
> 
> About dedicated macro lenses I have always understood most photography is done with a tripod as you shoot "slow". I would think pets would be difficult to do in that case. How do you set the camera when you are using the macro lens for pets? I love macro photography and have thought about the Tamron 90mm macro lens for my Nikon D60. If I thought I could shoot pets nicely I might put it higher up on my list!! I did take a DSLR course at my community college and really enjoyed it- I highly recommend one for learning how to use other settings.
> 
> Blurred backgrounds can also be achieved with fast lenses. I am not trying to hijack this thread, but these shots were taken with the Sigma 50mm/1.4 lens. It is a great portrait lens with fabulous bokeh!! These were shot in aperture priority at f 1.4


I rarely use a tri-pod because I like to capture odd angles and also I just don't feel I have freedom with a tripod to be as creative. That is one reason I chose the macro lens that I chose because it has a built in image stabilizer, which will minimize the photographer's slight movements when taking the photo.

I can usually get my guys to sit still eventually!! I wouldn't take action shots with it but I do enjoy it more than the regular lens for pet "portraits", which are mostly what I do, rather than action shots.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pictures :wub:
I think you are very talented too


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> The blurring of the background is all relative to depth of field. Here is a site where you can put in your camera info, and your lens etc. and is will tell you how far in front and behind your subject will be in focus. Kinda fun.
> 
> Online Depth of Field Calculator
> 
> ...


Maureen, I think you know everything there is to know about photography....I wish I could crawl inside your head and understand everything you know, LOL.....

It's those photography words that I just don't understand. :blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Maureen, I think you know everything there is to know about photography....I wish I could crawl inside your head and understand everything you know, LOL.....
> 
> It's those photography words that I just don't understand. :blink:


Thanks Pat,  but actually I have a LOT to learn. You know the saying, the more you learn, the more you realize how little you know.

I think Bryan Peterson in the book I mentioned will help you understand better than I can. If you are in Chapters or whatever have a look at it if you get a chance. Feel free to ask me anytime though. I will try and be more specific for particular questions.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Nice photos! We expect some real action photos of your crew, now. LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Nice photos! We expect some real action photos of your crew, now. LOL!



:brownbag: LOL, this isn't a new camera....it's the one I always use....:HistericalSmiley: 


Guess I just don't always take the time to play around with lenses and settings with the dogs.....when it's a kodak moment for me...I...click :blush:


----------

